# Everyone Needs A Moravian Bench



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

The 99th reason everyone needs a Moravian bench. I assembled the portable Moravian bench in the back garden to help with final work on the new Moravian bench build. That need is finished so it is back to the portable bench's normal storage area.










As you can see apart it takes up maybe 4 square feet of floor space. Together or apart in less than 5 minutes and a "real" bench to work on where needed. Every homeowner should have one.

ken


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

OK. I *want* one.

It's added to the list of things I want.

Now what?

Oh yeah, all the other things I want to build.

<sigh>


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, 58"09 without hurrying in Will Meyers video demonstration, is indeed less than 5 minutes. Of course he has everything already brought to the place of assembly when starting the chronometer. 
This and assembling the needed tool collection is what might take the longest time. An if I had to go to help the son I would first have a 40' road travel. 
The point is: if assembling the workbench was not easy, one would not make the effort to bring it along. And working without a good support/holding capability is always more risky.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Nope. Still don't need one… ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for moving this to its own thread. The preaching on the smackdown thread was getting to be a bit much. I don't need one either. That's a lot of floor and wall space for something I would hardly ever need to pull out and assemble. I'm not "everyone" I guess. I don't need a mobile/breakdown bench.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> OK. I *want* one.
> 
> It s added to the list of things I want.
> 
> ...


Ocelot,

Just think how easy those other builds would be if first you made the Moravian bench .

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Well, 58"09 without hurrying in Will Meyers video demonstration, is indeed less than 5 minutes. Of course he has everything already brought to the place of assembly when starting the chronometer.
> This and assembling the needed tool collection is what might take the longest time. An if I had to go to help the son I would first have a 40 road travel.
> The point is: if assembling the workbench was not easy, one would not make the effort to bring it along. And working without a good support/holding capability is always more risky.
> 
> - Sylvain


Sylvain,

Good info.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Nope. Still don t need one… ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken,

You don't know what you are missing .

ken


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm probably going to find a need for one this weekend now that I've said I don't need one Ken. Don't get me wrong, I see the utility of it and if I were to find one stashed in a corner at an estate sale or something, I'd snatch it up. But, I have an affinity for Workmates and whenever I have to be away from my workbench, I make those little fellas do what I need them to do


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Thanks for moving this to its own thread. The preaching on the smackdown thread was getting to be a bit much. I don't need one either. That's a lot of floor and wall space for something I would hardly ever need to pull out and assemble. I'm not "everyone" I guess. I don't need a mobile/breakdown bench.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Kelly,

I guess I stand corrected .





































But one sure is handy,

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> I m probably going to find a need for one this weekend now that I ve said I don t need one Ken. Don t get me wrong, I see the utility of it and if I were to find one stashed in a corner at an estate sale or something, I d snatch it up. But, I have an affinity for Workmates and whenever I have to be away from my workbench, I make those little fellas do what I need them to do
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny,

I will admit a Workmate is a little lighter and a bit cheaper . This last build is my fourth, all four have found a function in my shop from sharpening bench to main workbench to standing in a corner waiting for something to do.

ken


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

You obviously enjoy building them and using them Ken. And, that's what this hobby is all about, doing what you enjoy


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I believe it takes a bench to build a bench. That said, these Monravian benches may be the ticket to build one without a sturdy bench.

The assembly of a Monravian doesn't require a bench, so parts could easily be made on a flat patch of ground/concrete/wood floor. Once made, it's a portable bench, so you just assemble it. Probably the best "first" bench for anyone starting to see the value of a real bench.

Let Will take you on his journey.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

> I believe it takes a bench to build a bench.
> 
> As stated in several other threads here at LJ, my original Workmate 400 has helped me build at least three workbenches, a rolling table saw stand and a lot more furniture and fixtures and other projects.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I don't have a need for a portable bench, but if I did, the Moravian bench would be the one I'd build. I think they look great and appear to be very functional.


----------

